# erecting fiamma zip awning



## Kaut0Bill (May 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is correct place for my query but here goes. Have just bought our first motor home (VW Compass Calypso) and have had Fiamma Zip Awning fitted. Watching video on web site and DVD provided erecting the awning loks easy. However the instruction manual provided sho to be far more steps than shown in the video and is also not very clear as there are only poor quality pictures and no written instructions. There also appears to be more fittings provided than what is required fro watching the video. Can anyone advise if erecting this awning is as easy as it looks on the video and also provide any useful advice regarding this?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Watch the video over and over again.
Practice at home - don't wait till you get on site.
Keep the awning as slack as possible until all the bits have been zipped on.
Have something to stand on while trying to zip on the side panels.
Raise the legs so that the front panel just reaches the ground.
Peg it all down and stop worrying.


----------

